# It's that time of year again - HALLOWE'EN Pics!!



## Sandie S-R (Oct 3, 2008)

Post your favorite and most fun Hallowe'en pics! Costumed kids and animals, decorated pumpkins, fabulously decorated yards and houses, you name it. If it is Hallowe'en related, it belongs here!!

My first contribution (of many  )... 

View attachment Picture 1.jpg


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 3, 2008)

Heh,I love those pumpkins-I'm going to be carving the pumpkins this year,I hope!


----------



## bexy (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm going to be carving a turnip *sigh* as is the tradition in Ireland...


(Though I may sneakily get a pumpkin )


----------



## JiminOR (Oct 3, 2008)

A turnip? That's brilliant! I think I'll get a turnip too.


----------



## bexy (Oct 3, 2008)

JiminOR said:


> A turnip? That's brilliant! I think I'll get a turnip too.



Yep. A turnip. That's how we roll in Belfast...


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2008)

lol a puking pumpkin  So great  Halloween is my ALL TIME favorite holiday. I have more boxes of decorations for Halloween than i do christmas  We're probably gonna hit storage to get them this weekend


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 3, 2008)

HottiMegan said:


> lol a puking pumpkin  So great  Halloween is my ALL TIME favorite holiday. I have more boxes of decorations for Halloween than i do christmas  We're probably gonna hit storage to get them this weekend



You sound like us.  We have a coffin in storage (real old one) that we put in the side yard. I'm going to crack the lid open a couple of inches and fill with dry ice so the steam wafts out all evening on Halloween. 

We love decorating.


----------



## HottiMegan (Oct 3, 2008)

That's so cool! I dont have a yard yet to decorate but we sure bring out the decorations for our little porch and big window. I am so going to have the coolest Halloween house when we buy one in a couple of years   I buy a couple new items a year for my stash for when i do have a house.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Oct 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> I'm going to be carving a turnip *sigh* as is the tradition in Ireland...
> 
> 
> (Though I may sneakily get a pumpkin )



I can't imagine carving a turnip....do you know how hard those things are?!?!
If you think carving a pumpkin is hard don't even try it with a turnip.
We eat turnips at Thanksgiving and it was such a pain to cut up fresh ones that I usually just buy frozen turnips that I heat in the microwave.


----------



## bexy (Oct 3, 2008)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I can't imagine carving a turnip....do you know how hard those things are?!?!
> If you think carving a pumpkin is hard don't even try it with a turnip.
> We eat turnips at Thanksgiving and it was such a pain to cut up fresh ones that I usually just buy frozen turnips that I heat in the microwave.



it IS a pain lol!!! You just have to use a sharp knife and elbow grease...but you always feel so proud when its done


----------



## MetalGirl (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm not much for decorating on Halloween or dressing up, but I do love jack-o-lantern carving. I carve all sorts of squashes, not just pumpkins. And I've carved a turnip too, once, I butchered it so badly that I decided to give it to the neighborhood deer for a snack.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 3, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> it IS a pain lol!!! You just have to use a sharp knife and elbow grease...but you always feel so proud when its done



To hollow it out..have you thought of using a melon baller?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 4, 2008)

I loves Halloween. It's my favorite holiday.


----------



## Filly (Oct 4, 2008)

We don'y really celebrate halloween here  It's a shame. If I am ever in the US over Halloween I think I would be just like an 8 year old.... I would SO dress up. And free candy ta boot!


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't have any Halloween pictures of my own yet so here's one I liked that I found on the web...








Our daughter attends a Christian daycare in the mornings before her kindergarten starts which doesn't celebrate Halloween. They told my daughter that they celebrate "Harvest" instead. My daughter asked me why she wasn't allowed to talk about Halloween in her daycare class... I told her that Halloween is way too scary for church people so it was best that she didn't frighten them. She agreed, and asked if Halloween was too scary for me, she replied that it wasn't too scary for her either. She said that she didn't want to scare her preschool teachers and fellow students so she will go along with the Harvest celebration.


----------



## pinkylou (Oct 4, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Yep. A turnip. That's how we roll in Belfast...



haha yeah and dont say how they stink when you actually light them ...gotta get a turnip ....


----------



## bexy (Oct 4, 2008)

Rowan said:


> To hollow it out..have you thought of using a melon baller?



Ooh never thought of that...would that work?? 
The knife can be quite dangerous lol



pinkylou said:


> haha yeah and dont say how they stink when you actually light them ...gotta get a turnip ....



I'm odd, I actually like the burning turnip smell


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 4, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I don't have any Halloween pictures of my own yet so here's one I liked that I found on the web...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Junior is a pretty sharp little cookie! She is such a cutie, and I can just see her reasoning this out.  

Good story, Stan!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 4, 2008)

OK, here's my next pic, and it is another pumpkin pic I found. I love this carving, and may have to try it myself this year.  

View attachment Picture 8.jpg


----------



## Sandie S-R (Oct 5, 2008)

I found this on Etsy. It is cake topper for a Halloween Wedding cake. 

This is sooooo cute!!! 

View attachment Picture 2.jpg


----------



## dragorat (Oct 18, 2008)

*I just got this to add to my Halloween costume for this yr....*


----------



## dragorat (Oct 18, 2008)

*I just picked him up today to add to my costume.
Sorry for double post I forgot pic!* 

View attachment Image001.jpg


----------



## dragorat (Oct 25, 2008)

*I just lose my head this time of year.....* 

View attachment HeadlessRATman.jpg


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 27, 2008)

dragorat said:


> *I just picked him up today to add to my costume.
> Sorry for double post I forgot pic!*



Fun Halloween pictures Dragorat! The costume is looking... scary... well you know... in a good scary Halloween sort of way! :bow:


Here are some pictures we took last night at my wife's colleague's annual pumpkin carving party:













This is Junior's pumpkin!






Note: This pumpkin came from Biodieselman's garden!






Junior, myself and Mtmaiden...


----------



## bexy (Oct 27, 2008)

Ok, this seems little inferior compare to Stan's amazing pumpkins!!! BUT...

MY FIRST EVER PUMPKIN!!

Cos like I said, its usually turnips here, so I am uber proud of this..


Meet Toby 


View attachment 52473


View attachment 52474


----------



## george83 (Oct 27, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Ok, this seems little inferior compare to Stan's amazing pumpkins!!! BUT...
> 
> MY FIRST EVER PUMPKIN!!
> 
> ...



He is my best friend .


----------



## stan_der_man (Oct 27, 2008)

george83 said:


> He is my best friend .



Very cool pumpkin Bexy and George! We both made the same style of crooked smile on our pumpkins... :bow: My daughter scolded me for not completely cutting out the pen lines that I drew the face with. :blush: The "blond" pumpkin was from Biodieselman's garden as I mentioned. The funny thing about it was, Bio didn't even know it was there until he cleared the area out because it grew under all of the vines. That's why it is a yellowish / blondish color, it didn't get the sunlight needed to turn it orange. It was a real challenge to cut, the shell of it was about 15cm thick (5 1/2")! Mtmaiden reminded me to bring a big knife to Sequoia next week... those other pumpkins are going to be even thicker!

Here are pics of the other pumpkins...




.


----------



## QueenB (Oct 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Ok, this seems little inferior compare to Stan's amazing pumpkins!!! BUT...
> 
> MY FIRST EVER PUMPKIN!!
> 
> ...




toby and you are so adorable! ;_;


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 28, 2008)

Got this cartoon via e-mail and laughed my ass off. Sorry in advance of the cartoon nudity or swear word offends ya.
Ruth 

View attachment halloween.jpg


----------



## TraciJo67 (Oct 28, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> I told her that Halloween is way too scary for church people so it was best that she didn't frighten them.





From now on, I'm using that line to explain everything, whether it fits or not.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> Ok, this seems little inferior compare to Stan's amazing pumpkins!!! BUT...
> 
> MY FIRST EVER PUMPKIN!!
> 
> ...



omg..he is so adorable!!! great job!


----------



## Rowan (Oct 28, 2008)

Ruffie said:


> Got this cartoon via e-mail and laughed my ass off. Sorry in advance of the cartoon nudity or swear word offends ya.
> Ruth



My mom is totally going to love this lol ty!!!


----------



## Jon Blaze (Oct 29, 2008)

No pics for me. I have water survival on halloween. I'll be playing David Hasselhoff for obvious reasons though. lol


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 30, 2008)

This is what my niece will be wearing tomorrow for Halloween!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Oct 31, 2008)

The pumpkins my brother and I carved this year... 

View attachment Al's Pumpkin 2008.jpg


View attachment Anita's Pumpkin.jpg


----------



## bexy (Oct 31, 2008)

mariac1966 said:


> This is what my niece will be wearing tomorrow for Halloween!



AWWWWWWWWW! So cute!



PrettyKitty said:


> The pumpkins my brother and I carved this year...



Best pumpkins ever! I love the first one!


----------



## mariac1966 (Oct 31, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> AWWWWWWWWW! So cute!



Thanks Bexy!! I hope your neck is feeling better


----------



## mimosa (Oct 31, 2008)

My baby boy..:wubu:

View attachment 52786


----------



## Wookalai (Oct 31, 2008)

PrettyKitty said:


> The pumpkins my brother and I carved this year...



Those are amazing jackolanterns Pretty Kitty, and the stitches over the mouth are too cool. Very creative.


----------



## SuperMishe (Oct 31, 2008)

I carved these pumpkins last weekend - one for work (the spider) and the other (the basset hound) for my sister! 

View attachment 10-25 088.jpg


View attachment 10-25 085.jpg


----------



## Blackjack (Oct 31, 2008)

My neighbor's pumpkin.







And the idiot thinks that he's not artistic.


----------



## furious styles (Oct 31, 2008)

Blackjack said:


> My neighbor's pumpkin.



holy shit! regardless of political affiliation that think puts my humble Barack'O'lantern to shame ..


----------



## BurningMyWingsAway (Oct 31, 2008)

Halloween is the best time of the year.. because you can be ANYTHING you want to be.. I always wanted to be a pirate, since i was a wee little girl.. lol So I did it.. Johnny Depp style..


----------



## largenlovely (Nov 1, 2008)

I wasn't that creative..i dressed as a lil fat girl in my pj's...here's a pic with my bestest friend.

and i think that naughty nun may have had a ruler in his pocket lol 

View attachment DimsSharron.jpg


View attachment DimsNun.jpg


----------



## James (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Nov 1, 2008)

Fun "Trunk or Treat" nite at St. Joan of Arc!
Kara, daughter Melissa and grandkids! 

View attachment beautiful-mom3.jpg


View attachment cat-in-hat.jpg


View attachment beautiful-mom.jpg


View attachment ninja.jpg


View attachment mom-melissa.jpg


----------



## goofy girl (Nov 1, 2008)

I just put tiny pumpkins at my backdoor, but Steve and I went to the Pumpkin Festival in NH. Millions of carved pumpkins, including two HUGE towers of them. Here are pics.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 1, 2008)

James said:


>



HAHAHA...fucking love those pictures dude. I'm still digging "By the power of Grey Earl! I am Teaman!!!"

This was me this year. I was going to be Sarah Palin, but my GOD so many other ladies were going as her.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not quite sure what I was. Gotta love not having a costume and trying to shop for one at the last minute. 

View attachment halloween.jpg


----------



## stillblessed23 (Nov 2, 2008)

I was Poison Ivy and my friend was the Joker. 

View attachment ivy.jpg


View attachment ivy2.jpg


----------



## KHayes666 (Nov 2, 2008)

stillblessed23 said:


> I was Poison Ivy and my friend was the Joker.



you are soooooooo pretty


----------



## Gingembre (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm in awe of all your pumpkin carvings! I would struggle to carve out a simple face I think!

I was a witch again this year...not v original but there you go. Only decided to go to a party last minute and I couldnt afford a new costume! I'll put more effort in next year!


----------



## Littleghost (Nov 4, 2008)

Yes, the cheese has a face. Don't ask.  

View attachment IMG_101.jpg


----------



## chris_yvr (Nov 4, 2008)

This isn't me or my picture, but it's one of the most impressive costumes I've ever seen.


----------



## gypsy (Nov 4, 2008)

Your friendly neighbourhood....fallen angel. 

:happy: 

View attachment at home.jpg


----------



## Suze (Nov 4, 2008)

how cute does everyone look?! :happy:

i'm so bummed i dropped out of halloween this year. i think it's superfun dressing up, unfortunately, most of my friends hate the whole concept. i regret that i ditched 2 halloween party's and had a lousy night out instead. FUCK!
ok end of rant. 

i'm planning on going as a geek from the 80s next year. (i have authentic glasses and everything)


----------



## Malarkey (Nov 7, 2008)

James said:


>



Hahaha.........where was I for these photos, James?


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 9, 2008)

Gypsy and I at a Halloween pre-party


----------

